# Fathers Day " Fattie "  Q VIEW  Thread



## griz400 (Jun 16, 2017)

Just for fun, thought it would fun to post up some " Fatties "  ...... So, whoever is going to make a fattie, post up some q-view .....

I have to work on Saturday, but I am making a breakfast Fattie on Sunday,  Gonna start with some Jimmie Dean maple sausage, saute mushroom, onion , green pepper , diced  potatoes, and lots of cheese, wrapped in bacon, and I like over easy eggs, wife like scrambled, so when I plate em, will be 2 pics ... with eggs on the side ....

What better way to have a Fathers Day, than having a fattie  .... lol ................


----------



## aneura (Jun 17, 2017)

Getting mine ready now !


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll be watching this one, Ever since our discovery of fatties from this site it has become a staple in our house....


----------



## aneura (Jun 18, 2017)

Heading to the smoker now.. can't have too much! 













IMG_5774.JPG



__ aneura
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nice .... I just got done wrapping mine up also .............but tell me ... How did you make yours look so nice ... this will be only my second fattie ... mine doesnt look real nice like the 3 amigos you got going ...


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I went with the whole mix I talked about on this breakfast fattie ..













IMG_0285.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_0286.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_0287.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






Pepper jack cheese, under and american cheese on top 













IMG_0288.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






this made a big thick fattie .... by the time inside is like 165, bacon will be done ...













IMG_0289.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2017)

Great start!

Al


----------



## aneura (Jun 18, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Very nice .... I just got done wrapping mine up also .............but tell me ... How did you make yours look so nice ... this will be only my second fattie ... mine doesnt look real nice like the 3 amigos you got going ...


Thanks!  

My wife does that part..shes has a much gentler touch and WAY more patience than me!   But basically, the same as you're doing it in the pictures.

Looks great, cheers!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, 9:45, and just put it on the smoker, probably looking for 160 internal, also added some whole wings, sprayed w/olive oil, and McCormicks smokehouse maple only...













IMG_0290.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






figured this would fill up some more space ...













IMG_0291.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## aneura (Jun 18, 2017)

165*













IMG_5777.JPG.jpeg



__ aneura
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

looks nice, cant wait and see the inside ............


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

1 Hr in, internal 147, 













IMG_0292.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

A lot of Great looking Vittles going on in this Thread !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Work Guys!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back for the final Griz Fattie!!







Bear


----------



## aneura (Jun 18, 2017)

Final result 

Sliced open, then made into fatty Benedict with homemade hollandaise (no packets)













IMG_5778.JPG



__ aneura
__ Jun 18, 2017


















IMG_5780.JPG



__ aneura
__ Jun 18, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks real good, and I am sure it was, mine, I just took off, letting it rest, wings as well, when wife makes eggs, we will plate it all


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tell you what, its hard to describe ... here it all is ...













IMG_0293.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






wings all done













IMG_0294.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






resting 













IMG_0295.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






a look inside













IMG_0298.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






plated













IMG_0297.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 18, 2017






one of the best breakfasts i ever had ...


----------



## aneura (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks fantastic man!!  Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

Dang Griz!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Now I'm hungry again---That's my kinda Breakfast !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job---Be right there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanx guys, I would do it all the same way again for a breakfast fattie ... It will be enough for breakfast again tomorrow as well ...ate a couple slices, and was nice putting the eggs on the side, left room for the overstuffed fattie ... lol


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks great.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's a point...


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

thanks man, was good, seems like i see alot of dark bacon ... on these fatties, is that like brown sugar or maple bacon ??? ours is really done nice, not rubbery at all, but not crisp and falling apart ... we don't really like bacon falling apart crisp .. but we don't like rubbery either ... I see alot of fatties with real dark bacon ... is it falling aprt crunchy ??/


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 19, 2017)

griz400 said:


> IMG_0286.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like you roll the bacon and sausage all at once instead of doing 2 different rolls, or am I not understanding your picture correctly?


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 19, 2017)

Aneura said:


> Heading to the smoker now.. can't have too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some nice looking fatties!  Mind if I ask how much sausage you used in each?  I did my first one yesterday and used 1 pound, but it was hard to roll without the filling busting through.


----------



## griz400 (Jun 19, 2017)

This time i rolled it the same time together,the sausage I used 1 lb of , and seemed thin, last time I used a little over  1 1/4 lbs of hamburg and it rolled up nice,this way rolling it all up at once worked, wasn't real pretty,but was pretty good ... lol


----------



## aneura (Jun 20, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *He man, *
> 
> Those are some nice looking fatties!  Mind if I ask how much sausage you used in each?  I did my first one yesterday and used 1 pound, but it was hard to roll without the filling busting through.


Hey Man, 

I use 1lb (Jimmy Dean due to lower fat content) - we put it in a 1 gallon plastic bag to flatten it out perfectly.

Lay out the weave on saran wrap, lay the sausage on top of that, then add the goodies and carefully roll up.


----------



## aneura (Jun 20, 2017)

griz400 said:


> thanks man, was good, seems like i see alot of dark bacon ... on these fatties, is that like brown sugar or maple bacon ??? ours is really done nice, not rubbery at all, but not crisp and falling apart ... we don't really like bacon falling apart crisp .. but we don't like rubbery either ... I see alot of fatties with real dark bacon ... is it falling aprt crunchy ??/


It gets darker from the smoke.. I smoke it hot to get the bacon crispy and use AMNPS for smoke.


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 20, 2017)

Aneura said:


> Hey Man,
> 
> I use 1lb (Jimmy Dean due to lower fat content) - we put it in a 1 gallon plastic bag to flatten it out perfectly.
> 
> Lay out the weave on saran wrap, lay the sausage on top of that, then add the goodies and carefully roll up.


Thanks!  So it sounds like you also roll both the sausage and the bacon at the same time?  You don't roll the sausage first and then roll the sausage in the bacon?


----------



## aneura (Jun 20, 2017)

Correct - We lay the flat sausage out on the flat/weaved bacon, then roll them as one 'sheet'..the saran warp makes it easy to match it up nicely.  

Next time I'll take a video :)

Good luck!


----------



## sauced (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh man....I love that fatty benedict!!!

POINTS!!


----------



## thenanner (Jun 23, 2017)

This looks incredible!


----------

